# Removing Scuds



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, my 55g tank has been infested by scuds...Just needing some advice to remove these little critters w/out having to tear down the whole tank>? Thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

collect them and sell them as fish food?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The smaller Cichlids will clear them up.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

dwarf puffers or small gouramis decimate them. they are slow methodical hunters and seem to be the most efficient IME. you will never get rid of them completely without tearing down the tank and sterilizing everything, but dp or small gouramis should keep them in check.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

If you have co2 you can just remove any other inverts and fish etc, turn off the pumps and od them on the co2.


----------



## cwilfinger (Aug 1, 2008)

I have found scuds to be a challenge when trying to eraticate them. I had them in my 1.5 gal shrimp tank. I tried various fishes, some - like the gouramis will keep them in check but they do not totally get rid of them.
I also tore down my tank and boiled the gravel and bleach dipped most of the plants, ans scrubbed down the tank, filter, and everything else. They still came back (i suspect the HC was hiding some). They survived several weeks in a uncycled tank with the ammonia,nitrites being very high.
I ended up ditching any plant that could not be bleach dipped and freezing the tank and gravel and filter.
Good luck on getting rid of them!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Potassium permanganate should get rid of them. You would have to dip everything in it though. Not sure about treatment with fish in the tank. I know they do it in ponds but....


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks to all for the replies...

Does anybody know if they harm shrimps?


----------



## cwilfinger (Aug 1, 2008)

I had read a posting on another forum that they will attack baby shrimps, that is why I had to get rid of the ones that were in my tank.


----------



## cwilfinger (Aug 1, 2008)

This is what dhavoc on the planted tank forum stated about scuds.....
"you dont want to mess with them. yes they are easy to breed as feeders, but they are also IMPOSSIBLE to eliminate from any tank they are introduced to. and remember, they are plant eaters (especially mosses). and the big negative... if they cant get enough food, they WILL become carniverous, they have wiped out my opae ulae tank (yes they can adapt immediately from fresh to brackish water). they also will attack newly molted shrimp.

they are not worth messing with, go with daphnia if you need a live food source. scuds are just too hard to get rid of. "


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions....I am going to put some german blue rams in for a week and see if they help..it not then I will completely tear down the tank and start all over...: )...came across "El Natural"..maybe give that a try....since I have some plants from my 240g tank.


----------

